# Pair of original lime 65 stingray



## vastingray (Sep 13, 2019)

Nice pair of original Lime 65s one short  frame one long frame in the last pic you can see the difference in the kickstand lengths pretty amazing


----------



## jrcarz (Sep 13, 2019)

So nice!!    Why did Schwinn make 2 different size frames?


----------



## Artweld (Sep 13, 2019)

jrcarz said:


> So nice!! Why did Schwinn make 2 different size frames?



Yea that's something I always wondered about the shorty and long? 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Praster89 (Sep 13, 2019)

Those are real nice!! Always wanted a lime!!


----------



## mrg (Sep 14, 2019)

The StingRay just grew up, long frames ride much better ( linger crank also ) that’s why shorty’s became juniors for the little kids, for a short ride I might take a 64 but usually ride a 65!, oh ya, great pair of Limes!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 14, 2019)

jrcarz said:


> So nice!!    Why did Schwinn make 2 different size frames?




The first Sting Rays used the standard 20" cantilever frame and that 20" platform needed to be modified to further enhance the Sting Ray's platform for larger riders and future upgrades.


----------



## jrcarz (Sep 15, 2019)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bender (Sep 17, 2019)

63 ...64  The Shorty was king ...  but they did have their problems .. as we know that 20 was with us before the stingray and used the small juvenile pedals  with a 4 1/2 inch crank ... even in the early 50s ....   but when the stingray came out and 63 they used larger petals to attract the bigger kids .... they found that in sharp turns these larger petals would make contact or touch the ground ... more ground clearance was needed for a larger crank and the larger pedals .... thus the larger kickstand .... persons solo polo seat stopped production  for the 65 as Schwinn started their own seat manufacturing ...


----------



## Bender (Sep 17, 2019)

Beautiful Bikes by the way ...


----------



## olevince (Sep 20, 2019)

What is the actual difference in length?


----------

